# TO CROP OR NOT?????



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

TRANE IS 11 WEEKS OLD AND I SAID I WAS GOING TO CROP HIS EARS BUT IM STARTING TO WONDER........ I LOVE THE CROPED LOOK.. WILL HIS EARS STAY THE WAY THEY ARE NOW??????? MY HUSBAND SAYS TO CROP THEM ...... JUST LOOKING FOR SOME OTHER INPUT.......


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

I cropped my Daisy's ears and almost lost her due to a reaction to the anesthesia. She actually flat lined twice but was brought back by my vet. Don't think I'll ever due it again. But the pointy ears do resemble horns which fit her personality


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They won't stay *exactly* how they are right nowm but they will probably get a good prick to them though.

Its just a matter of personal taste. I have cropped all mine but I am going to keep the latest one natural. He has such a great prick already.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL Well I love natural ears so I vote for not cropping.

It is really a personal choice though. You have to decide what is best for you and the pup.

If you are concerned about the look of the ears and don't want to crop you have another option:
Here ya go one link on taping and one link on using glue ears

oren plakken

How to make perfect rose prick ears


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Why would you want to crop his ears they are very nice and floppy can cute just the wat they are! I vote for not cropping the ears.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by "stay the way they are now" but I agree with bedlambully, they are already looking to not be much trouble with standing up nice.

For example, my boy's ears weren't symmetrical, but with some taping that the vet did, they managed to come out straight and even.

Notice his left ear folds forward, and his right ear to the right:










After the crop, his left ear is sunken in at the base of his head:










End result (sorry, not to great of a pic)


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Also be prepared for the amount of work AFTER the crop is done. Its at least a month of healing, bandaging, pain meds, segregation (no play with other dogs, they will chew on the ears) and if they don't stand right its another month at least of taping and retaping to make them stand.

Not trying to disuade you its your choice, Just saying..be prepared!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Also be prepared for the amount of work AFTER the crop is done. Its at least a month of healing, bandaging, pain meds, segregation (no play with other dogs, they will chew on the ears) and if they don't stand right its another month at least of taping and retaping to make them stand.
> 
> Not trying to disuade you its your choice, Just saying..be prepared!


Very true.

Nikki, pick your vet wisely. As far as my experience, it was no biggie and went very smooth. Only "meds" I had to give was Pet Tabs for calcium, since my vet said my boy was low on his pasterns, but I think there is also a theory that the calcium tablets help the cartilage get stronger faster.

So, if you or your husband aren't ready for the task of getting blood on you from cleaning off the scabs daily with hydrogen peroxide, then prepare yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the crop look but it's different with every dog. I just thought Zoe looked better with cropped ears. It is ALOT of work though. I didn't understand how much work until it was to late...lol. I believe it was worth it though....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NO WAYYYYYYYYYY! Leave them ears alone!!!!!
Cropping ears are for the bully's and APBT's with long ears, Those are perfect!!!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the ears on him now.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a personal choice, but I say crop them....

...oh yeah and *DO* the pre-surgery bloodwork to help make sure your dog is healthy enough to go under...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG that puppy has the cutest damn ears!!! I hope you leave them they are adorable. BTW gorgeous puppy


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> OMG that puppy has the cutest damn ears!!! I hope you leave them they are adorable. BTW gorgeous puppy


:goodpost:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i say for female apbts NO leave em, for bullys yes crop em, but in the end its up to you. dont crop em cuz someone told you should do what u want. and if u do just remember is A LOT OF WORK after there cropped TRUST ME. i just got my bullys ears done 4 days ago and i just had to bring him back to the vet yesterday to get one ear stapled cuz a couple stitches ripped through the skin....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ive always liked the crop look. But like everyone said it is alot of work, and sometimes they dont stand correctly (like nesone). kenya had the same problem with BOTH ears sinkin by her head and she looked like a fighter. but with one night of taping they popped up. ur dogs ears are cute, but in my opinion big floppy ears only looks good on pups. UNLESS they look like patch o pits dogs... those are the only ears i would keep.

here some pics of kenya.

too big for me








healing process..








sunken ears...








here she is!


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

:roll:Thanks for all the info guys.....:0)


----------



## hatethedeednotthebreed (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried to crop mine but was told you cannot crop after 8 weeks of age also his ears are adorable and they should stay that way so i vote no crop


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hatethedeednotthebreed said:


> I tried to crop mine but was told you cannot crop after 8 weeks of age also his ears are adorable and they should stay that way so i vote no crop


Most vets prefer to crop AFTER 8 weeks. The general rules is 10-12wks with 16weeks being the MAX age. However some Vets will crop at ANY age it just depends on the vet and the dog.


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

I decided not to crop Athena's...IMO I don't think her ears are too floppy, and I am pretty sure she'll grow into them nicely. But I think some dogs look good cropped. I think it's the owners descison...but I'd be worried about all the after care.


----------

